# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  wasser aus dem board

## surfalex

moin moin, 
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das restliche wasser aus meinem baord am schnellsten und besten rausbekomme. ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar gute tips damit sich das board nicht ganz auflst. danke

----------


## Hangman

Gibt verschiedene Varianten!
Die sind auch alle unterschiedlich efektiv!
Am besten ist erstmal du machst die Stelle durch die das Wasser eingedrungen ist auf damit es besser austrocken kann, weil diesen Bereich musst du sowieso neu machen wenn da schon mal wasser rein gekommen ist!

Ne ganz simple variante ist einfach in die weiche Stelle nen Kleines Loch hinein bohren und dieses mit nem Tempo Taschentuch zu zu stopfen. Das Taschentuch zieht die Feuchtigkeit raus das musst du dann aber nenn paar Tage stehen lassen und das Taschentuch tglich wechseln.

Am besten geht es nach meiner Erfahrung mit ner Sauna! Einfach das Board in die Trockene Saune (also blos keine Aufgsse machen) fr nen paar Tage bei ordentlich wrme Stellen. Und jeden Tag kurz durchlften. Sptestens nach ner Woche ist da smmtliche Feuchtigkeit raus!

Ansonsten kannst du den gleichen Efekt mit nem anderen Warmen Trockenen Raum erziehlen. Das dauert dann aber nen bisschen lnger.

Wichtig bei der Sache ist einfach GEDULD! Wenn dein Board ne Entlftungsschreube hat dann solltest du die auch gleich raus drehen! Verbummel sie aber nicht und vergess nicht sie wieder rein zu schrauben wenn du aufs Wasser gehst weil dann geht das ganze noch mal los.

Hang loose

----------


## Boddenflitzer

moin,

ich kenne da nur eine variante: ist die schonenste, aber auch die lngste.

einfach in einem gut gewrmten raum, mit wenig luftfeuchtigkeit (keller also nicht unbedingt),
das Brett "austrocknen lassen (offene Stelle offen lassen, bzw auch die luftschraube aufgrehen). das kann je nach wassermenge auch ein paar monate dauern. 

viel erfolg

----------


## surfalex

danke!!!
das mit dem taschentuch und der lftungsschraube habe ich schon vorher gemacht, seit mittwoch bekomme ich nun wasser daraus. ich werde das board wahrscheinlich denn in den heizungskeller bis morgen  stellen, das msste ja gehen, danach werde ich mich dann ans reparieren wagen.
mfg alex

----------


## surfalex

p.s. der heizungskeller ist ausnahmsweise 100% trocken und das grbste ist schon raus, es gibt keine wassertropfen mehr die daraustropfen

----------


## Boddenflitzer

ah, hey hangman..

da haben wir fast gleichzeitig geantwortet. 

also der tip mit der sauna ist jo krass.  :Happy:  nur haben msste man eine, wa?

schnes we

----------


## surfalex

@Boddenflitzer   
das kann je nach wassermenge auch ein paar monate dauern. 

viel erfolg 

das klingt hart, aber was wre die normale dauer bei einem kleinen loch

----------


## Hangman

Das ist von der Wassermenge abhnging nicht von der gre des Loches  :Wink:

----------


## surfalex

ich schtze mal das waren so ungefhr 20 ml

----------


## Boddenflitzer

20ml das is ja gar nichts,, 

also ich wrde mal schtzen, wenn du das brett im heizungskeller hast, dauert es nicht mal 2 wochen. wenn du wirklich ganz sicher gehen willst, dann lass es 1 monat da. wenn du die stelle schon aufgemacht hast, kannst du dich eigentlich nach ein paar tagen ans reparieren machen, dass musst du dann aber sehen. wenn es bis zum schaumkern geht, dann pass darauf auf, dass  das flickzeug, was du verwenden willst, nicht den kern auflst/angreift.

ich habe erst krzlich das gleiche problem mit einem fetten riss an der nose gehabt (ging richtig durch!!). nach 3 wochen habe ich die stelle aber erst aufgemacht, um mal zu schaun. und sie da es war alles schn trocken. ich hatte das brett einfach auf die nose gestellt damit das wasser nicht weiter in den schaumkern sickert.

  also, frohes schaffen

----------


## surfalex

ich werde mich denn wohl morgen ans reparieren machen, in der hoffnung, dass das board ganz trocken ist. wenn es doch nicht 100% trocken ist kann ja die feuchtigkeit wahrscheinlich
auch durchs lftungsventil entweichen, denke ich mal...
mfg alex

----------


## Hangman

Hey alex

Lieber noch nen bisschen warten wenn es noch nicht trockenist als es zu machen wenn es noch feut oder gar weich ist! Nichts berstrzen ansonsten hast du daran auch nicht lange freude und kannst es nach kurzer Zeit noch mal machen oder wenn wieder was passiert ist der schaden um so grer!!!

Ich frag mich sowieso was ihr mit euren Boards anstellt das da berhaupt erstmal 20ml rein kommen! Und das da dann auch Tropfen raus kommen hatte ich auch noch nicht geschaft!

Also Hang loose

----------


## surfalex

.....Ich frag mich sowieso was ihr mit euren Boards anstellt das da berhaupt erstmal 20ml rein kommen! Und das da dann auch Tropfen raus kommen hatte ich auch noch nicht geschaft!.....@hangman: das ist das erste mal das ich das geschaft habe und ich wre sehr traurig wenn ich mein board nicht mehr htte, in der regel behandel ich es gut!
mfg alex

----------


## Hangman

Ist ja okay irgenwann ist immer das erste Mal. Hoffe mal nur das es mir nicht all zu schnell passiert  :Wink: 
Viel Glck und Erfolg bei der Reparatur... das bekommst du schon wieder hin! Bei mir haben manche Lokal nen Board da ist die ganze Spietze selbstdig zusammengeschustert weil die schon so offt was abbekommen hat  :Wink:

----------


## Danger

Also. Du nimmst Deinen Bus (Pkw geht auch) und fhrst damit zu ner Verladerampe (DB z.B.). Dann stellst Du den Wagen auf der Rampe parallel zur Kante und bockst das angetriebene Rad auf (hoffe Du hast keinen 4wd ;-) ). Das Brett machst Du mit Hilfe eines Distanzringes (alte Felge) und Spanngurten an das in der Luft stehende Rad (das Brett mglichst Mittschiffs anbndseln). Jetzt den 1. Gang einlegen und sutsche Gas geben und so lange das Brett rotieren lassen bis alles Wasser entwichen ist... Viel Erfolg!

----------


## surfalex

aalles klar!

----------


## Danger

Dann kram mal die alten "Surfen" durch falls Du die hast. Da gab es mal nen Bericht von Sylter Jungs die das mit nem alten T2 gemacht haben! Okay, ich wrds auch nicht so machen - aber es wurde immerhin schon erprobt ;-)

----------

